# Premiere Halbbildversatz



## Marius Heil (6. April 2006)

Hi,

der Film den ich gemacht hab ist nun endlich fertig, es waren noch ein paar kleine Macken drin, die ich jetzt entfernt habe, ich würde das ganze jetzt gerne als Final rendern lassen und auf DVD brennen und im Internet hochladen.
Wa mich jetzt noch stört, ist dass bei den vorherigen renderings die Halbbildversatzzacken oder wie die Dinger auch immer heißen zu sehen sind. Ich find die relativ unschön, hatte in nem Forum gelesen, die zeugen von guter Kompremierung, also hab ich mir keine weiteren Gedanken gemacht, wie bekomm ich die Viecher jetzt aber weg aus dem fertigen Video zum Anschauen?


Marius


----------



## chmee (6. April 2006)

Der erste test sollte aufm Fernseher sein. Wenn dort kein Ruckeln und
keine Zacken zu sehen sind, dann hast Du in Bezug auf Halbbilder
alles richtig gemacht.

Im PC kann es passieren, das die Halbbilder störend angezeigt werden,
wenn das Video nicht als Interlaced interpretiert wird. Eigentlich sollte
das zB ein Software-DVD-Player erkennen und einen DeInterlacer anwerfen.

Ansonsten müsstest Du - zB für AVI - in VirtualDub einen DeInterlacer-Filter
rüberlaufen lassen, um das Bild - wohlgemerkt nur aufm PC - merklich
zu verbessern.

Nebenbei würde ich fürs Netz kein Mpeg2 nehmen, sondern neue Codecs mit
einer besseren Kompressionsrate, zB Divx/Xvid/Mpeg4, Real oder WMV9/VC1.

mfg chmee


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (8. Februar 2007)

Hi,
eine Bekannte von mir hatt mit einer DV-Kamera ein Video aufgenommen und in Premiere geschnitten und möchte das Videomaterial nun in Flash weiter verwenden. Dazu kann sie keine Halbbilder gebrauchen nun hatt sie in Premiere in den Projekteinstellungen Progressiv eingestellt und auch so gerendert trotzdem sieht keinen Unterschied zum Ausgangsmaterial was die Halbbildstreifen betrifft.

Viele Grüße


----------



## chmee (8. Februar 2007)

Die Umstellung auf Progressiv ändert nicht das Bildmaterial, dann werden eben zwei 
Halbbilder als ein Vollbild dargestellt. Für das Entfernen des Interlacing sollte eine
Umrechnung stattfinden -> DeInterlacing.

mfg chmee


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (8. Februar 2007)

Aber wenn zwei Halbbilder dargestellt werden dann hab ich doch eigentlich das Problem mit den Linien gelöst. Oder?
Wie Deinterlace ich den in Premiere?


----------



## Nico (8. Februar 2007)

DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:


> Wie Deinterlace ich den in Premiere?



Welche Version? Die 1.5er + die 2er de-interlacen unterschiedlich. Steht aber auch alles im Handbuch...


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (8. Februar 2007)

Also sie Version ist aufm Mac installiert. Deshalb denke ich es ist die 7er. Das kann gerne im Handbuch stehen nur haben wir in der FH keine da.
Also wie schon gesagt ich Frage für eine Bekannte die sich mit der Thematik noch weniger Auskennt als ich.
Wir haben schon versucht beim Rendern eben auf Progressiv zu stellen was jedoch zu keinem gewünschten Ergebnis geführt hatt. Nochmal die Frage worin besteht den der Unterschied wenn das ich zwei Halbbilder zu einem Vollbild verrechne und einem Deinterlacten?

Viele Grüße


----------



## chmee (8. Februar 2007)

Halbbilder zu einem Vollbild umrechnen nennt sich Deinterlacen ! Einem
Video zu sagen, es sei nun progressiv, macht erstmal garnix !

Betrachte es zeitlich !

Zwei Halbbilder sind mit einem Versatz von einer 1/50.Sekunde aufgenommen.
Zwei Halbbilder (2 / 50.sek) ergeben 25fps. Heisst also, eine Bewegung ist im
zweiten Halbbild um 1/50.s vorangeschritten --> jede zweite Zeile ist verschoben.

Im Progressiven Video wird der Chip alle 1/25.s abgetastet, ergo gibt es keinen
zeitlichen Versatz.

Das Deinterlacing errechnet aufgrund der zwei Halbbilder ein sauberes Vollbild.
Die Rechenmethoden reichen von simpel ( Zeilenverdopplung ) bis ausgefuchst
( MotionEstimation ).

In Premiere ist ( entweder Effekte oder rechte Taste auf Videoschnippsel ) ein
Deinterlacer eingebaut. Die Qualität ist aber nicht besonders - ich rede von 1.5.

Noch ein Tip: Wenn das Video im Web nur halb so groß (oder kleiner ) dargestellt
wird, wird bei der Skalierung das Interlacing aufgrund des Verschwindens jeder
zweiten Zeile verschwinden -> Vollbild.. -> Ausprobieren.

mfg chmee


----------



## Nico (8. Februar 2007)

DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:


> Also sie Version ist aufm Mac installiert.



Premiere auf n Mac? Das muss ja schon ewig her sein. Die erste neue Version seit ewiger Zeit für den Mac ist für den Sommer 2007 angekündigt...



DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:


> Nochmal die Frage worin besteht den der Unterschied wenn das ich zwei Halbbilder zu einem Vollbild verrechne und einem Deinterlacten?



Mal ganz einfach gesagt: Wenn Du die 2 Halbbilder (die ja einen sehr geringen zeitlichen Versatz haben) einfach zusammenfügst, dann hast Du ein Progressives Vollbild, aber eben immer noch mit einem Zeilenversatz. Also die Kammstrukturen werden dadurch nicht eliminiert.

Beim De-Interlacing wird durch verschiedene Methoden versucht dass Zusammenführen der Halbbilder mit gleichzeitigem Entfernen der Kammstrukturen zu erreichen. Es gibt dafür eine ganze reihe von Methoden. Hier bei Wiki wird es ganz gut erklärt:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deinterlacing

Premiere Pro 2 nutzt folgendes Verfahren => es wird ein Halbbild weg gelassen - die fehlenden Bildzeilen werden durch interpolation mehr oder weniger gut wieder hergestellt. Bei dem Wiki-Artikel nennt sich das "Skip Field mit Interpolation"...


----------

